# help with surf fishing



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

ok, i have never been surf fishing and want to try it out i have two surf rods bout 10ft i think but i done seen alot on what bait to use, but was wondering where i need to go to on pensacola beach area, and are there places that are off limits to fish, and maybe some where i could park kind of close to where i want to fish?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hit up Fort Pickens! Great beach and never too crowded.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Read the thread on here about how to read the surf, it will help you know where to cast once you get to the beach. Literally millions of fish move up and down the beaches so just pick a spot close to you. They don't stay in one place for long so there's always a little guess work involved as to where the fish will be. If you go out enough you will figure it out and start to catch fish. Some people swear by Ft. Pickens, some by Johnson's Beach, some by Chicken bone.... some don't brag about their spots at all on here. My favorite is Navarre beach. IMO, it really doesn't matter where you go your chances of catching fish are about the same around the general area. You can attempt to improve your chances by seeking out near shore structure but sometimes it's a long drive for nothing. Last fall I got the chance to cruise the surf in a Huey at 150 feet from Navarre to Panama City. Kept my eyes on the water most of the time. There were fish everywhere. Most were forward of the second sand bar, and they were all on the move. Individual schools were a little spread out and there were a variety of species. Most important thing is to find a spot on the beach with a good rut and be there when they come along. I've had some of my most successful fishing days when I randomly went out just to sit on the beach and relax.... with a line in the water of course. Good luck, welcome to a wonderful sport.


----------

